# Pixel mort ou poussiere sous ecran



## Karat (6 Juillet 2012)

Voila toujours autant de chance avec mon ipad3 apres avoir remarques de suppose fuite de lumiere ( ,http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-3-effet-mura-ou-fuite-de-lumiere-paranoia-ou-pas-1143152.html)
 pour aujourd'hui c'est.................*suspense*.......... 
J'ai un jolie point blanc dans un coin de mon ipad,j'ai beau froter avec un chiffon microfibre  rien a faire. 
Le plus bizarre, ces que quand j'incline l'ipad sa reflete le point blanc, alors est ce que ces possible qu'une poussiere soit sous l'ecran,parce que sa fait seulement 15jours que je l'ai et je suis super soigneux, je le range a chanque fin d'utilisation dans le plastique d'origine,dans la boite et ranger dans un meuble. 
Donc comment une poussiere aurai pue se glisser la bas dedans?


----------



## OSX (8 Juillet 2012)

Pour voir si c'est un pixel ou pas, il suffit de l'éteindre. 
Moi j'ai eu 3 points de type clair qui se voyaient même éteint et c'était dans la vitre car en inclinant on avait l'impression de voir 2 points ( dans la vitre et sous la vitre). 
J'en ai conclu que c'était un défaut du verre et j'ai été le faire remplacer.


----------

